
Ask HN: I found a problem in Google Groups - yuhong
A Google Groups search for &quot;Keith Rollin Mac System 7&quot; don&#x27;t find the Usenet posts I expect, and I know that Keith Rollin have a lot of Usenet posts about System 7 that should have returned results. I know there are a lot of Googlers on HN.
======
rahimnathwani
I write a lot of posts on HN about technology, but if you search on
hn.algolia.com for "Rahim Nathwani technology" (without the quotes) you won't
see many results, as I don't use the word 'technology' in each comment.

Have you tried reducing the number of terms in your search? Or perhaps only
search for "Keith Rollin" but within specific groups?

